# Urgent Question (Please answer A.S.A.P)



## sevendust324 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have no idea what handguns actually look like, and which types are which. I'm currently in the military and I know of somebody on my station that may have a firearm in there possession. If you could confirm if this is a fake or real that would be greatly appreciated? I have no knowledge of what a fake one could look like or what a real one could look like.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Seriously?

There is no way to tell from a photo of such poor quality.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt017 :smt017 :smt017


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

You're in the military & can't tell a real gun from a fake? Are you still in the first week of basic training or something??


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Very odd question.*

There is nothing in the photo that says, "this is not a real gun," but neither is there sufficient detail to say it is a real gun.

Of course I can't imagine why anyone at a military station would have a gun! :smt082


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like a Daisy Powerline to me. There aren't than many railed Commander sized 1911s out there and that one doesn't doesn't really look like any of them.

Then again, that pic isn't clear enough to be sure, I'm fairly certain it's a BB gun as any railed commander would have a proper beavertail.


----------



## sevendust324 (Aug 21, 2010)

flyinpolack said:


> You're in the military & can't tell a real gun from a fake? Are you still in the first week of basic training or something??


Wow, thanks for the ignorance. I'm actually a medic, therefore I am a noncombatant in the war and I help and treat wounded patients in a non-combat zone. But thanks for NOT answering my question at all.

About the quality, it's the only quality I have. Sorry if this is random guys but this is a very serious issue, because of where we are stationed.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Since you say it is such a serious issue. Just the fact that it looks like a gun is enough to report it to authorities. If it is a real gun and you don't report it, you could be in trouble as well for not saying anything when (not if) it is discovered.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

In all likelihood, even if it's a BB gun it's probably against post orders to keep one in a barracks, if it's actual housing and not a barracks the rules may be different.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:horsepoo:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sevendust324 said:


> ...I'm actually a medic, therefore I am a noncombatant in the war and I help and treat wounded patients in a non-combat zone...


A close friend was once a Navy corpsman with the Marine Corps, during the Vietnam unpleasantness.
He went through the very same basic training as did all Navy personnel, which included some familiarity with small arms, and through Marine infantry training, which included some familiarity with crew-served weapons.
He served in both non-combat and combat capacities.

Are you telling us that Army or Air Force medics don't get the same basic training as do other troops?

BTW, I second the BB-gun motion. I see three screw holes in the frame of this "gun," just below its "slide," at least one of which wouldn't be there were the pistol cartridge-firing.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

> A close friend was once a Navy corpsman with the Marine Corps, during the Vietnam unpleasantness.
> He went through the very same basic training as did all Navy personnel, which included some familiarity with small arms, and through Marine infantry training, which included some familiarity with crew-served weapons.
> He served in both non-combat and combat capacities.
> 
> Are you telling us that Army or Air Force medics don't get the same basic training as do other troops?


Exactly what my thinking is..
This thread has all the signs of a trolling... seriously.


----------



## sevendust324 (Aug 21, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A close friend was once a Navy corpsman with the Marine Corps, during the Vietnam unpleasantness.
> He went through the very same basic training as did all Navy personnel, which included some familiarity with small arms, and through Marine infantry training, which included some familiarity with crew-served weapons.
> He served in both non-combat and combat capacities.
> 
> ...


Yes that's exactly it actually. I am an Air Force troop and we only shot the M16A2 in basic training, we didn't shoot any handguns. We are mostly a support branch, aside from the flyers, Tactical Operations, Combat Controllers, and Paratroopers. Chances are your friend was a combat medic, which I'm not.

I don't want this to be a trolling, just asked some opinions because this board seemed very professional and full of lot of handgun experts. My apologies if it offended anyone or made anyones day that bad that a newbie to handguns just asked what some opinions were.

Don't worry though, I won't be staying on the forums here so you won't have to deal with me. Thanks to those who actually posted here without an intent to troll and spam. No thanks to those who think everyone in the military uses handguns, decide to just post emoticons, and have nothing better to do but flame a simple topic...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

All righty then, I think we'll stick a fork in this one...:watching:


----------

